# Synth Presets to give a Bourne flavour?



## jononotbono (Jul 5, 2019)

There are a hell of a lot of presets to buy for many synths and I’m on the hunt to give me something in the ballpark of John Powell’s Bourne films?

Anyone able to suggest anything for Omnisphere 2, Zebra2 or Diva?

Many thanks

Jono


----------



## jneebz (Jul 5, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> There are a hell of a lot of presets to buy for many synths and I’m on the hunt to give me something in the ballpark of John Powell’s Bourne films?
> 
> Anyone able to suggest anything for Omnisphere 2, Zebra2 or Diva?
> 
> ...


Do you already have stuff from The Unfinished (Matt Bowdler)?

Check out Cyberia and the Collosus stuff for Omni.

His Dark Zebra presets are also top-notch.

http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/

EDIT: Also on sale right now...


----------



## Jaap (Jul 5, 2019)

Check out the Pulsesetter soundsets and libraries. Great for this kind of stuff beside the earlier mentioned sets from Matt
https://pulsesetter-sounds.com/


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 5, 2019)

Great! Thank you! I shall look at Matt’s stuff!


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 5, 2019)

Just ordered Colossus 1, 2 and 3. Thought this should cover my needs to begin with. The demos sound very good.


----------

